# Overseas IVF clinics - options



## Frome123

Hi there

We are a lesbian couple trying (so far unsuccessfully) for a baby via IUI. After our 3rd attempt failed we have reconciled that we will have one more stab at IUI as we have already purchased the donor sperm. 

We have started investigating IVF clinics, and as I'm sure everyone has noticed it is substantially cheaper to go overseas (we are UK based).  I'm quickly discovering that countries such as Poland, Lithuania and Czech do not allow either same sex couples or single women have treatment.  

Has anyone else come across this problem and found a suitable clinic overseas that will accommodate LGBT couples, and which countries deem it acceptable?!

thank you in advance


----------



## BEmama

Denmark is a good bet for same-sex couples.


----------



## Flyby

I had IVF in Athens at a clinic called Serum. They are really happy to treat same sex couple’s, however all the paperwork is only needed to be filled by the person having the treatment as I don’t think Greece legally recognise same sex couple’s. It made no difference to the treatment, parental rights or anything else. Flyby.


----------



## Lulu2017

Hi Frome, wow that’s outrageous that some clinics don’t allow same sex couples, sorry you’re having to contend with that too - really unfair. I’m
Not in a same sex couple but I had treatment at Gent UZ (in Ghent, Belgium) and I’m pretty sure they treat both same sex and single women, and I  would recommend then. I live in Kent so was super easy to get over there too as you can get the eurotunnel but not sure where you are based. Good luck xxx


----------



## BEmama

Just so you know, Belgium has anonymous donor laws, so they will not allow you to choose a donor yourself (you will be matched) or have any information about them, nor can your child ever find out who they were. That is the reason why after a consult in the UZ Ghent we decided against going there. Other that that they were very friendly (we are a same-sex couple).


----------



## Frome123

Thank you all for your responses. 

We are still shopping around for clinics..  Thanks for the tip off on Belgium. We'll avoid bothering with them!


----------



## bombsh3ll

North Cyprus is definitely open to all demographics but safety standards are not what they are in northern Europe. I wouldn't personally go there for OE if one of you wants to stim, but if you are interested in embryo adoption that's a good safe & relatively cheap option you could do there without the risks of EC. 

B x


----------



## ChrisLove

hi girls,

I'm new in this forum. I'm Spanish, but my wife is English and we live in England. We now want to be parents and we decided to go abroad to do the treatment. We are going to FIV Marbella, near Malaga, where they do a treatment called ROPA Method. I had never heard about it so I called for information. Basically they will use my eggs to creat an embryo with donor's sperm and than transfer the blasto into my wife's uterus. I think it's a good possibility for same-sex couples. have you already heard about it?


----------



## sisi86

Hi,

I have a friend who is looking for an IVF clinic, they are also a lesbian couple. I invited her to come to find information here as I have found information for my treatment here. Were you able to find a clinic, and also if you had found your clinic did you found good places where you can gather information because she keeps saying that there is a lack of info.

She is currently looking at the options in Cyprus.



Frome123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are a lesbian couple trying (so far unsuccessfully) for a baby via IUI. After our 3rd attempt failed we have reconciled that we will have one more stab at IUI as we have already purchased the donor sperm.
> 
> We have started investigating IVF clinics, and as I'm sure everyone has noticed it is substantially cheaper to go overseas (we are UK based). I'm quickly discovering that countries such as Poland, Lithuania and Czech do not allow either same sex couples or single women have treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this problem and found a suitable clinic overseas that will accommodate LGBT couples, and which countries deem it acceptable?!
> 
> thank you in advance


----------



## bombsh3ll

ChrisLove said:


> hi girls,
> 
> I'm new in this forum. I'm Spanish, but my wife is English and we live in England. We now want to be parents and we decided to go abroad to do the treatment. We are going to FIV Marbella, near Malaga, where they do a treatment called ROPA Method. I had never heard about it so I called for information. Basically they will use my eggs to creat an embryo with donor's sperm and than transfer the blasto into my wife's uterus. I think it's a good possibility for same-sex couples. have you already heard about it?


Yes that is called partner to partner egg donation & it is a fantastic option! The gestating partner isn't exposed to the stim hormones so she has the most favourable intrauterine environment for conception, & when a biological connection to the child is important to both partners it checks that box too! I cycled at FIV Marbella and they were great. Top quality treatment and they really listen and are flexible with what you want.

Best wishes,

B x


----------



## ChrisLove

bombsh3ll said:


> Yes that is called partner to partner egg donation & it is a fantastic option! The gestating partner isn't exposed to the stim hormones so she has the most favourable intrauterine environment for conception, & when a biological connection to the child is important to both partners it checks that box too! I cycled at FIV Marbella and they were great. Top quality treatment and they really listen and are flexible with what you want.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> B x


Wow bombsh3ll! I'm so happy for you! that is great news  And it's so comforting knowing that someone else went to FIV Marbella! We are scheduled for the 18th of March, really looking forward to it!  I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## bombsh3ll

Please do! I'll keep my fingers crossed it works for you! You are in safe hands there, they really looked after us & I am so grateful to them for my beautiful daughter (now 5). She has a really sunny disposition & I swear it is because she started life looking out over the lovely Mediterranean sea (clinic is right on the beach front if you haven't already visited).

B x


----------



## ChrisLove

bombsh3ll said:


> Please do! I'll keep my fingers crossed it works for you! You are in safe hands there, they really looked after us & I am so grateful to them for my beautiful daughter (now 5). She has a really sunny disposition & I swear it is because she started life looking out over the lovely Mediterranean sea (clinic is right on the beach front if you haven't already visited).
> 
> B x


I will  I'm so happy for you and I hope everything will go well for us. Thank you for your support, it really means a lot for me and my wife. I wish you a wonderful life with your little daughter


----------



## bombsh3ll

Hope to see you back on here within the next month with a BFP! 

Are you planning to transfer 1 or 2?

I transferred 3 but it was my third attempt and I don't think they allow that any more. 

B x


----------



## ChrisLove

bombsh3ll said:


> Hope to see you back on here within the next month with a BFP!
> 
> Are you planning to transfer 1 or 2?
> 
> I transferred 3 but it was my third attempt and I don't think they allow that any more.
> 
> B x


Since it's our firs attempt we are transfering just 1. They just told us that on Monday we're having our transfer  We are so excited


----------



## bombsh3ll

ChrisLove,

Just wanted to wish you and your wife the best with your transfer today, I hope all went well and there is now a healthy embryo nestling in for the long haul  

B xxx


----------



## ChrisLove

bombsh3ll said:


> ChrisLove,
> 
> Just wanted to wish you and your wife the best with your transfer today, I hope all went well and there is now a healthy embryo nestling in for the long haul
> 
> B xxx


Bombsh3ll,

I'm sorry if I didn't reply, as you can imagine they have been two loooong and stressful weeks. the trasnfer was due on Monday 18, but we had to wait till Tuesday because the embryo wasn't completely ready. Our coordinator was wonderful, we were very stressed but she could calm us. We did the beta test and I'm happy to tell that it was positive  We know we have to wait for the first ultrasound but we are living in a dream right now.


----------



## bombsh3ll

Whoop whoop!!!   

CONGRATULATIONS I am so pleased for you!! Go Marbella girls!!

Getting that BFP is the biggest hurdle cleared & you have every reason to be positive for the scan!!

Just bask in it, that's the hard work done, the rest will happen by its sweet self now!!

Wishing you a blessed 9 months,

B xxx


----------



## miamiamo

ChrisLove - I have never heard, but there's no such thing as too much knowledge Good luck


----------



## Maeve88Troy

Hi Frome123,

Me and my wife travelled to DunyaIVF in Cyprus for our sperm donation procedure. They are very LGBT-friendly and their doctors are well very informative. Their prices were affordble and they were not kidding when they said they had high success rates. Currently 7wks pregnant, im so excited to be a mom! <3


----------



## VanGn

Maeve88Troy said:


> Hi Frome123,
> 
> Me and my wife travelled to DunyaIVF in Cyprus for our sperm donation procedure. They are very LGBT-friendly and their doctors are well very informative. Their prices were affordble and they were not kidding when they said they had high success rates. Currently 7wks pregnant, im so excited to be a mom! <3


Hi! I'm so glad I found this thread! We're going to Dunya IVF too. I'm going this September. I'm doing OE and sperm donation there.


----------



## miamiamo

Maeve88Troy - amazing news, congrats!


----------



## VanGn

Maeve88Troy - how is your pregnancy going along?  I'm due for Cyprus this Sept 27, do you have any tips for me?


----------



## Maeve88Troy

Thanks miamiamo!

Good luck VanGn.  Well the important thing is to feel relaxed.  Make sure to enjoy the sights in Cyprus.  As for your procedure I'm sure the team over at Dunya IVF will take good care of you.  You had your pretests done already right?


----------



## VanGn

Hello Maeve88Troy yes all done  Donor is good too.  They say it will be quick so we are adding in some sightseeing and all vacation!


----------



## Maeve88Troy

I so envy you VanGn.  Cyprus is such a beautiful place.  Must try is Ezic Peanuts just five minutes away from Dunya IVF!


----------



## VanGn

Hello ladies, I'm here in Cyprus right now.  We arrived yesterday.  It's really different here.  So beautiful!  Finally met the people at Dunya IVF and my transfer will be on Monday.  

Maeve88Troy thanks for the tip!


----------



## Maeve88Troy

You're welcome VanGn   enjoy your stay there in Cyprus!


----------



## VanGn

Maeve88Troy I really loved it there!  My transfer was good.  I'm back home now.  I have to wait until my testing to know whether we made it.  Urgghh, this waiting is not too good.


----------



## Maeve88Troy

Same topic different thread  , so I'll share here that I had 23 eggs collected, but only 5 made it so I transferred two and the three are back there at Dunya IVF frozen. 

Any of you ladies feel a bit weird having your frozen embies left in a foreign country?


----------



## VanGn

Hi Maeve, I know I feel weird about it too.  I have one embie frozen back at Dunya.  Meantime please pray for me it is my testing day today.


----------



## miamiamo

VanGn - good luck with your transfer, keep fingers super tight


----------



## Maeve88Troy

How did your testing go Vangn?


----------



## VanGn

Maeve88Troy, miamiamo I got a BFN   it's not Dunya's fault - it me and my age, harder since it's my first pregnancy supposed to be.   anyway at least I have one frozen embie.  Will try again.


----------



## Maeve88Troy

So sorry to hear that VanGn, loads of hugs to you   That's the sad part about our journey.  We have to undergo trials such as these.  Hang in there.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## VanGn

Thanks Maeve


----------



## Maeve88Troy

VanGn do you have an idea when you might try again?


----------



## VanGn

I've decided to rest a bit.  Maybe early next year.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi ladies please may I ask a question. When you go to Spain or abroad do both women get to be registered as the child’s parents when registering the child in the UK? So both in the birth certificate like having a child in a UK clinic allows? It is so much cheaper abroad but I have wondered about doing it x


----------



## Anenome

Hi,

The birth mum is automatically entitled to be on the birth certificate.  The other partner can only be on the birth certificate if married or in a civil partnership.  It doesn’t matter where you conceived.

Best

A xx


----------



## Lovingwomen

Thank you x


----------



## VanGn

Lovingwomen said:


> Hi ladies please may I ask a question. When you go to Spain or abroad do both women get to be registered as the child's parents when registering the child in the UK? So both in the birth certificate like having a child in a UK clinic allows? It is so much cheaper abroad but I have wondered about doing it x


Hi there, this seems to be an old post but just wondering how you're doing? Did you manage to visit Spain? Glad to see there's a bit of activity here. Only got back to forums after a long hiatus.


----------



## Lovingwomen

Hi I ended up going Dogus in North Cyprus. Currently 4dp5dt   I really enjoyed my time there! How are you after a break? 
Hope everyone is well on here x


----------



## Maeve88Troy

Lovingwomen Congratulations!


----------



## Lovingwomen

Thank you so much! It’s been a long time coming xxx


----------



## Want-a-baby

Congratulations, Lovingwomen!    

We recommend Intersono in Lviv   . Great clinic, although a bit expensive...

WARNING: ladies, please NEVER ever go to BioTexCom (Kiev), the infamous clinic known as the "baby factory". A close friend of mine had an horrific experience there... Very frightening and traumatic!!!   Sorry for the words, but BioTexCom clinic is run by very dishonest people, liars and greedy "traders"...


----------



## VanGn

Lovingwomen said:


> Hi I ended up going Dogus in North Cyprus. Currently 4dp5dt  I really enjoyed my time there! How are you after a break?
> Hope everyone is well on here x


Currently 6 months and counting, hopefully up to the end


----------



## Lovingwomen

That’s amazing news x it’s always nice to hear positive stories xx thinking of you


----------



## miamiamo

Lovingwomen - awesome news, congrats
Want-a-baby - I have no personal experiences with Intersono, but I came across many positive reviews


----------



## VanGn

Lovingwomen said:


> That's amazing news x it's always nice to hear positive stories xx thinking of you


Thanks dear, please keep us updated?


----------



## Want-a-baby

Miamiamo, yes I think Intersono is a good clinic, and I found their doctors talented and honest, providing good results for patients. Dr. Uliana is lovely and Lviv is a beautiful city.


----------



## miamiamo

Dr. Uliana is an amazing person, I fully agree


----------



## Maeve88Troy

Hello we also went to Dunya IVF in North Cyprus.  We highly recommend them.  We got our baby girl Willow.


----------



## BabyWanted!

Frome123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are a lesbian couple trying (so far unsuccessfully) for a baby via IUI. After our 3rd attempt failed we have reconciled that we will have one more stab at IUI as we have already purchased the donor sperm.
> 
> We have started investigating IVF clinics, and as I'm sure everyone has noticed it is substantially cheaper to go overseas (we are UK based). I'm quickly discovering that countries such as Poland, Lithuania and Czech do not allow either same sex couples or single women have treatment.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this problem and found a suitable clinic overseas that will accommodate LGBT couples, and which countries deem it acceptable?!
> 
> thank you in advance


HI Frome, this post is an old one but I'm hoping you will still receive this and give us an update. We are also a lesbian couple and I had sperm donation at Dunya IVF in Cyprus. They are great and very accommodating. Have you found a clinic and started your treatment yet?


----------



## VanGn

BabyWanted! said:


> HI Frome, this post is an old one but I'm hoping you will still receive this and give us an update. We are also a lesbian couple and I had sperm donation at Dunya IVF in Cyprus. They are great and very accommodating. Have you found a clinic and started your treatment yet?


Hello thank you for reviving this thread. I also hope OP Frome will give us her updates. I just want to share that my second cycle gave us our baby boy. I hope the other posters here will also give their updates.


----------

